

Franz Kafka Selected Shorter Writings - jimmybot
https://records.viu.ca/~Johnstoi/kafka/kafkatofc.htm

======
david927
My favorites:

A Hunger Artist [<https://records.viu.ca/~Johnstoi/kafka/hungerartist.htm>]

A Country Doctor [<https://records.viu.ca/~Johnstoi/kafka/countrydoctor.htm>]

The Metamorphosis [<https://records.viu.ca/~Johnstoi/stories/kafka-E.htm>]

------
jimmybot
Since this was posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=846746>

I haven't had much exposure to Kafka but am enjoying what I've read so far.

